# After the Hemangiosarcoma diagnosis



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Has anyone gone through this time and can share some insight or just commiserate? 

Kopper's (11 year old male) spleen was removed 2 weeks ago when it ruptured. The vet said there are also tumors on his liver. He is recovered from his surgery and I can tell he feels good and happy. We've been going on walks and playing and cuddling and just really cherishing every second. I know he doesn't have long. I was worried about keeping him comfortable but for now he seems to feel really good. 

Is there anything I should be looking out for? Should I schedule a home euthanasia or just wait until he has another bleed? If anyone can share their experience of the time after Hemangio diagnosis and before their passing I would appreciate it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rotten cancer  Just to add to my PM - watch for a loss of appetite. That was Jax's first symptom.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

😢I am so sorry that you are going through this. This cancer just absolutely sucks.

Yunan Baiyao may help with the bleeds a bit, though it seems to be hit-or-miss. The "I'm Yunity" brand of turkey-tail mushroom extract is also sometimes recommended by vets. Ultimately though you're looking at probably a few weeks. A few make it out several months. My friend just lost hers about 2 weeks after the splenectomy.

I would figure out who is going to do the home euthanasia and get the arrangements pre-done -- paperwork, talking to the vet about your wishes regarding cremation, etc. Lap of Love allows this to be worked out ahead of time, so that you don't have to do it the day of. If you've never had to fill out vet paper work and pay a bill the day of euthanasia...it's awful. You can't see the papers through the tears, hands are shaking, paying is awkward and sad -- it's all just miserable. If you get get that all pre-arranged, it avoids the need to think about anything other than crossing your dog over lovingly, and sitting with your own grief in the aftermath.

If you have a big bleed, they may go _very _quickly. After the first big collapse, I recall the e-vet stabilizing my girl (fluids, an injection of pain meds, and B12, I think). She rallied and walked out on her own to go home. She was ready to be done with that place. Her responsiveness suggested she might reabsorb it and perhaps have a bit more time. She didn't. Instead she passed away peacefully at home that same night, after falling asleep. My husband slept next to her, she woke up once, took a deep breath, and then exhaled in his arms, and that was it. We were very glad she got to pass at home, without strangers around, in the arms of the human she loved the most....but we were so unprepared for how quickly it happened. Everyone has a different experience with it though. Some dogs may suffer more -- she didn't, but I've heard stories of much more difficult experiences.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I lost an Italian Greyhound to hemangiosarcoma. He collapsed, and I took him to the emergency vet. Basically they said they couldn’t do anything, that he had a bleed. The next day he was back to his old happy self. He died in his sleep about 2 weeks later, very peacefully. 

I’m soooo sorry.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I know so many people who have lost dogs to this horrible cancer. The only answer I can give you is it all depends on what happens, and that is impossible to predict. Sometimes the bleeding stops, either with or without treatment, and the dog can go on from there for a week, or even a month.

It depends on what YOU think is right for your dog, and also, of course, if the dog is in pain. Bleeding can create pressure within the chest or belly, or whatever space it's leaking into, and of course that will often cause serious pain. So, a trip to the emergency vet would be the humane thing to do in a case like that. 

If I were you, I'd decide how I would like my dog's life to end, and make some advanced preparations. Look at cost, too. I had to have an emergency euthanasia done on one of my dogs, and it was ridiculously expensive - over $300! I couldn't afford to have his ashes returned to me, nor was I able to bury him at home, as the ground was frozen. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do - walk out of the euthanasia room and leave his body lying there. 😥 So, ask about costs, too. 

I did manage to get a memorial paw print made. That cost an extra $60.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I suspect my Floyd had several small bleeds prior to a bigger one where it was obvious something was wrong. Like you, I rushed him to the vet. My Vet at the time knew exactly what it was and recommended against surgery. We took him home and spoiled him rotten. He ate fresh Turkey breast (he was a kibble fed dog), cuddled with him on the floor. My kids would prop pillows everywhere around him and talk to him for hours. We really had no idea what to expect when he had the life ending bleed. He wasn’t in pain but he was uncomfortable, bloated and struggled to breath. We made that last trip to the vets. It was very hard. I have heard there is a study happening with Labradors to try and isolate the genetics for Hemangiosarcoma. 
My dog and 4 siblings all died of hemangio.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

We had ours for about a month after the first bleed. We basically let him do whatever made him happy. He was on tons of pain meds and he appeared basically comfortable. I took him to Tractor Supply and let him pick out all the toys he wanted and then beg for crap cookies at the counter. I took him for ice cream. We just literally tried to do a bucket list for him, all his favorite things. And he was truly happy.

Then one day he started trembling again and we knew he was bleeding again. Trembling and needy and white gums. We loaded him up on all the tramodol we had left for the drive to the vet and put him down. The drugs had kicked in by the time we got there and he was peaceful. 

In hindsight I am so glad we had that time with him, because we all really enjoyed each other. We really treasured all the moments we had between the diagnosis and his death because we all knew any moment could be the last. I videoed a lot of it too, the happy parts, to remember him by.

I would never let him beg or be rude at Tractor Supply and he already knew all bets were off and he stuck his head up on the counter making eyes at the guy like "dude, I know you have puperoni back there, hand it over!"


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

Sorry to hear this. Our last GSD died from this, but was undiagnosed and died suddenly and out of the blue one day. She hadn't been feeling well from waking up that morning and was lethargic that day, with lack of appetite and upset tummy that we chalked up to her ongoing issues with EPI. The emergency vet (it was Sunday) said we could monitor and go in to our regular vet the next day. I spent the day with her being a little extra close and just felt something was off. I can vividly remember our last walk that night and then her slowly going up the stairs to our bedroom and her bed for the last time. While I didn't know it was her last day, I was lucky to have had the chance to have that nice final day. ... anyway, I guess the point of posting is just to say this is going to be a very hard time and I can't offer anything other than to say, you're doing everything that I wish I'd been able to do in hindsight... going on walks and playing and cuddling and just really cherishing every second. Enjoy one of those walks or cuddles for me and Maizey.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

If you haven't done this already, it would be a good idea to have some pain medication on hand. Talk to your vet - I can't see them saying no to this!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

At the first bleed, mine had her spleen removed but showed no tumors on the liver. Because there was no sign of spreading, we did chemo. It bought us 6 months before the second bleed accompanied by tumors on the liver. She had been in good spirits until the day before when we stopped by the clinic where my other dog was recouping. She tried to get in the kennel at that time. We thought she was just being silly. 
All I can recommend is to recount the good times and treat her well for the time you get.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper passed last night. 2 weeks and 3 days after his spleen rupture. It wasn't quick or easy. He was such a strong dog and he kept trying to hold on. He'd lay down, get quiet, and I'd think it would be over soon. Then he would rally, stand up, pant heavily and stagger around. Repeat again. I ended up loading him into the car and taking him to the after hours vet at 10:30pm to end his pain. 

Was it worth it? I don't know. Last night was about 4 hours of **** and I hope I never go through anything like it again. But the last 2 weeks with him were wonderful to have. To be able to love on him and spoil him thoroughly, kiss his soft head and tell him he's the best good boy out of all the very good boys. 

It should be illegal to love a dog this much. Thank you to all who posted and shared.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! {{{HUGS}}} 😥


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and another great soul leaves us to join the Great Pack, where they can play and chase with no doors or fences, lay in the light and wrestle to their heart's content.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you during this sad time.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I am sooo sorry to hear about Kopper. May he run pain free..


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Peace and huge hugs to you. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Em. I'm so sorry. I know exactly what you went thru. My heart hurts for you. 

After I lost Jax, she came to me in my dreams. It was so real. I know it was real. The first time, I knew she was there to visit. I knew in my dream that she wasn't there to stay but had come check in. It was so healing. The second time, I was confused why she was there. But each night I would go to sleep hoping to see her again. I hope Kopper comes to you to you in your dreams.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I'm sorry that you had to endure what you did at the end.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Kopper.
I lost my Kacie girl to Hemangio and hope to never lose another that way.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I’m so sorry 💔


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Very sorry to heard this.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So very sorry to hear about Kopper. 💜 He will be your forever angel.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Oh Em. I'm so sorry. I know exactly what you went thru. My heart hurts for you.
> 
> After I lost Jax, she came to me in my dreams. It was so real. I know it was real. The first time, I knew she was there to visit. I knew in my dream that she wasn't there to stay but had come check in. It was so healing. The second time, I was confused why she was there. But each night I would go to sleep hoping to see her again. I hope Kopper comes to you to you in your dreams.



Thank you. I think he will. When I've lost pets and people in the past, they tend to show up in my dreams. Just once. Which is nice.


----------

